# Maton guitars in Canada?



## janbe (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi everybody, I was wondering if there is an importer of Matons in Canada? And if someone knows if they are available in any of the retail stores in the GTA.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

Not that I am aware of. There are no Canadian distributors listed on their website. If anyone would know it would be the guys at the 12th Fret. 
Why????


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

I've played a couple in NYC. Not worth the bucks IMHO.


----------



## janbe (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks for the info!
As to why - Just wanted to see how they feel, and I heard that the pickups that they put in are pretty good.


----------

